# Fortigate Firewall configuration



## Huma (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi
I have Fortigate Fortinet 400A Firewall having 6 ethernet ports on it
now i can console to it but want to enable its web interface and want to access that web interface thru LAN
the problem is i dont know commands which are similiar to router commands

following what i tried at console port to enable web access, my router is on port4, ISA is on port6 & port5 is switch but port1,2,3 are free

Fortigate-400A login: admin
Password: ***************
Welcome !

Fortigate-400A #* show?*
alertemail alertemail
antivirus antivirus configuration
firewall firewall
ips ips
log log
router router
spamfilter spamfilter
system system
user user
vpn vpn
webfilter webfilter

Fortigate-400A # *show ips * 
no object in the end


Fortigate-400A # *sh* #config-version=FG400A-2.80-FW-build456-050704
config system vdom
edit "root"
next
end
config system global
set authtimeout 15
set failtime 5
set hostname "Fortigate-400A"
set interval 5
set lcdpin ENC $1$72bb30c2$7oEA7gUypXrAqoLh30.
set ntpserver "132.246.xxx.xxx"
set optimize antivirus
set syncinterval 60
set timezone 38
end
config system interface
edit "port1"
set ip 172.168.1.1 255.255.255.0
set allowaccess ping https
set status down
next
edit "port2"
set ip 172.168.2.1 255.255.255.0
set allowaccess ping https
edit "port3"
set ip 172.168.3.1 255.255.255.0
set allowaccess ping https
set status down
edit "port4"
set ip 72.130.5.509 255.xxx.xxx.xxx
set allowaccess ping https ssh
set log enable
edit "port5"
set ip 10.10.10.1 255.255.255.0
set allowaccess ping https
set gwdetect enable
edit "port6"
set ip 172.100.1.1 255.255.255.0
set allowaccess ping https
set log enable
config system dns
set primary 194.54.234.234
set secondary 192.54.234.235
config system accprofile
config system admin
edit "admin"
set accprofile "prof_admin"
set password ENC $1$61a7b1a6$6QOsKRu.
end
config system replacemsg mail "email_block"
set buffer "Potentially Dangerous Attachment Removed. The file \"%%FILE%%\" has been blocked. File quarantined as: \"%%QUARFILENAME%%\"."


Fortigate-400A login: admin
Password: ***************
Welcome !

Fortigate-400A # *config system interface * 
(interface)# *edit port3 * 
(port3)# *sh * 
config system interface
edit "port3"
set ip 172.168.3.1 255.255.255.0
set allowaccess ping https
set status down
next
end

(port3)# *set status up * 
(port3)# *sh*
config system interface
edit "port3"
set ip 172.168.3.1 255.255.255.0
set allowaccess ping https
next
end

(port3)# *set allowaccess * 
incomplete command in the end

(port3)# *save* Unknown action 0

(port3)# *exit * please use 'end' to return to root shell

(port3)# *end * 


Now i hope someone going to tell me what command i have to use
and then what ip I should configure at my laptop which is going to connect at port3
in the end whats the IP to try for web access after connecting to port3

thanx in advance:wave:


----------



## Huma (Jul 25, 2008)

hello anybody there!!!


----------



## plotgate08 (Jan 1, 2010)

I have a similar issue where I am unable to access the fortigate through the web. How did you get to that setup without the GUI?


----------



## Huma (Jul 25, 2008)

it was way back, but i connected my laptop thru console port of fortigate
then at console i manage to play with above
stil couldnt open port for webaccess
if u find somethin then let me know, mayb fortigate software can help, if they hav any


----------

